# Sandwich Notch Road



## Angus (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone ever ridden or even driven this road and can discuss elevation gains, etc. thinking of biking with family and wondering whether the kids enjoy. also, places to stop, sites, waterfalls, etc. - recommendations. we'd be starting on the south side.


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 5, 2006)

The road is quite rough in a car, you'll definately want a mountain bike, not roadie for it.  There's a fair bit of climbing and it goes on for a few miles so be prepared for that.  There are a few lakes you can access from the road, and one place with a nice view.

 -dave-


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 5, 2006)

Definitely a long hilly road.  I have rode my old GT full suspension from four corners (approximately half way) back towards sandwich.  It is mostly downhill that way.  
Definitely you would want a MTB.

There are some good rides out there.  From four corners you can ride 9 mile to falt mountain pond on the old railroad bed.  Well at least you used to be able to 8 years or so ago. 

Interms of attractions near the sandwich notch road, check out this topic http://forums.alpinezone.com/8739-national-forest-roads.html  and read about Beede Falls.  

Let know if you end up riding it.


----------



## Angus (Jul 5, 2006)

based on the verticality, I think I'll end up doing it alone - doesn't sound like the kids would enjoy except my daughter on the trailor bike and then I wouldn't enjoy it!

probably some weekend in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 5, 2006)

Angus said:
			
		

> based on the verticality, I think I'll end up doing it alone - doesn't sound like the kids would enjoy except my daughter on the trailor bike and then I wouldn't enjoy it!


Wise Conclusion.


----------

